# Shirakura Red Bee Sand



## viktorlantos (18 Sep 2009)

Not sure if this soil is selling in the UK, but i wanted to share this with you.
This is a soil for shrimps mainly. And they just came out with an intresting analysis.

http://www.shirakura-shop.de/en/analysis.htm


----------



## hipknoteyes (4 Nov 2009)

Hi 

I am going to be setting up anew planted shimp only tank in the near future - has anyone tried this substate? 

I usually just use Argos Playsand with some coral sand/ coral gravel mixed in.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## viktorlantos (4 Nov 2009)

This is a great soil. For shrimps this is ideal. They breed easily. We sold some earlier to local breeders but as i know this is successful in germany too. and they are very good in shrimps. so if there's a local source this worth a try.


----------



## amy4342 (5 Nov 2009)

I would be interested in using this in the tank I'm setting up soon for my CRS, but I'm having no luck trying to get it.


----------



## hipknoteyes (5 Nov 2009)

Hi Amy

You could ask https://www.rareaquatics.co.uk/ if they can get it.  

If not then I think you will have to get it from Germany, there are loads of Germany resellers listed - http://www.garnelenhaus.de/ stock it (â‚¬28.50 for 8 Litres) and will ship dry goods to the UK not sure how much they charge for shipping though (I think the product will be the same price everywhere but it might be worth shopping about for shipping).

Chris


----------



## viktorlantos (5 Nov 2009)

hipknoteyes said:
			
		

> Hi Amy
> 
> You could ask https://www.rareaquatics.co.uk/ if they can get it.
> 
> ...



Garnelenhaus is the main distri for this sand in Europe. If you need a lot the shipping could be too expensive. 
otherwise worth a try.


----------



## amy4342 (5 Nov 2009)

Thanks Chris and Victor!
I'll try contacting them - I'll let you know how I get one.
Thanks!


----------

